# is this me...



## haylea=) (May 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is haylea i have recently turned 18...
today is the first time i have told anyone what i am feeling, my boyfriend supports me in every way,, but to me its not real i feel like im in a dream.... 
i work full time, during work i just feel 'stoned' the best way i can describe it. i know when im about to really 'trip' out my gut drops, i hate it!! it started the 3rd time i had pot, the next day i was still in the state of mind i was when i was smoking pot... its been here for a year now, i get constant headaches, and i daze off often, its effecting my working and my relationship, i cant handle lights and fast movements... i have gone to the doctors and am going to see a proper doctor, can anyone tell me something that can help just a little bit so i can work without it effecting me???

thankyou


----------



## MetalMilitia (May 25, 2011)

Hi Haylea, welcome to the forum! If I may ask, do you or have you done any other drugs besides weed? And, are you still smoking at all?


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's ok, she likes to think things through, she will answer.


----------



## tags (Jan 26, 2012)

am i the only person on this site who got DP/DR without ever having smoked pot........


----------



## MissySS1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have Dp/Dr from stress, anxiety, and who knows what else.


----------



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

tags said:


> am i the only person on this site who got DP/DR without ever having smoked pot........


I used to smoke a lot in high school, but I remember experiencing dp/dr often from age 5 on


----------

